# Rude breeder!



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi everyone, 

I hope you don't mind, but I need to vent. I just saw the cutest little girl puppy on an AMA show breeder's website. I was smitten, so I called to talk about her. From the get-go I could sense the breeder didn't like me. She told me she didn't have any puppies available. I said, oh, I guess you placed the little girl pictured on your web site. She said no, but she's keeping her longer and only wants to place her locally (not stated on the web site) and with someone who's experienced with tiny dogs. Um, she didn't even care to ask me about my experience! She was so stuck-up. 

Well, the contrast in attitude has helped me choose my breeder as a result--and I'm sticking with her until my dream pup is available :thumbsup:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Elisabeth -- just like all humans, some breeders are very, very nice and some are very, very rude. 

When I was breeding Lhasas, I used to get calls from prospective buyers that had already talked to a specific breeder in the northeast. As soon as they mentioned her name, I knew how they had been treated -- like they weren't even good enough to pick up the poop from one of her fluffs. I always felt so bad for the buyer because I sometimes thought that this breeder's attitude was a reflection on my precious breed. I always tried to be extra nice, even if I didn't have any puppies available and would bend over backwards to help them find the perfect puppy for them. 

I was always honored when the buyer told me what a pleasure their phone conversation with me had been and that I had reaffirmed their belief in buying from a show breeder.

What can I say -- some people are just R-U-D-E!!!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

So sorry to hear of your experience, Elisabeth. There is just no excuse for being rude. At all. Don't let that person get you down.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Lacie's Mom said:


> As soon as they mentioned her name, I knew how they had been treated -- like they weren't even good enough to pick up the poop from one of her fluffs.


Oh gosh, that was how I felt! I know you were the polar opposite as a breeder :thumbsup:



babycake7 said:


> So sorry to hear of your experience, Elisabeth. There is just no excuse for being rude. At all. Don't let that person get you down.


Thank you, Hope  I took Zooey for a nice walk and got over it.


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

Elizabeth,

I am so sorry that breeder was so rude to you. It is uncalled for to be rude.

There are so many wonderful breeders out there, that her loss, is one of their gains.

She doesn't have a clue as to what a wonderful Mom, she lost for her baby.

Sheila


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Elisabeth - What's with people??? :angry: I'm really sorry that you were treated like that. There's really no excuse and luckily there are many more breeders out there who are pleasant, helpful and civil.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Thank you, Sheila and Sue. You're so sweet. Fortunately, I've had much nicer conversations with all the other show breeders I've talked with.


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

zooeysmom said:


> Thank you, Sheila and Sue. You're so sweet. Fortunately, I've had much nicer conversations with all the other show breeders I've talked with.


You are so welcome, Elizabeth. You are such a sweet person, I just can't get over that someone would be so rude to you!

I'm glad you've had nicer conversations with all of the other show breeders.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh no Elisabeth, that's awful  I'm so sorry you had a bad experience! Can't believe the breeder was so rude to you...but you know what? That was her loss! You are an excellent mama to Zooey and I know the breeder would have been SO LUCKY to have you as a mom to one of her puppies. Don't let this experience discourage you!!!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Thank you, Nida


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I'm sorry you had a bad experience!!

From the 'other' side, I can say that sometimes phone calls come when you aren't really prepared to deal with them. I'm not making excuses - just throwing it out there!

Example - I was in kentucky last week because my 46 year old brother was in ICU and had suffered a massive stroke. I was sitting in ICU and we had just taken my brother off of life support and my phone rang. I thought it was a family member calling about Rob so I answered it - but it was someone looking for a puppy. I tried explaining it wasn't a good time but they were persistant. It ended with me being a little rude because they did not want a call back, they wanted information now. Yes I could have told them that I was sitting in ICU waiting for my brother to die (which he did an hour later) but I didn't want to get into it.

So it wouldn't surprise me if the person hang up thinking I was rude and abrupt - which I might have been but as I tried to explain, it was not a good time to talk. 

That said, there will always be personality clashes! I hope you can find your perfect baby


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh my gosh, Stacy--I'm so sorry for the loss of your brother  He was much too young  

I do appreciate that personal emergencies can arise. And if that was the case, I wish this breeder had been as gracious as you and just said it wasn't a good time to talk. Oh well, onward and upward  

Take care,


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

Sorry people are just plain sucky sometimes. It's her bad and her loss, she had a chance to place one of her puppies in a loving home and she has missed out on that. Your puppy will come soon enough and you'll love it even more knowing you waited so long for it an got it from your perfect breeder.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

bellaratamaltese said:


> I'm sorry you had a bad experience!!
> 
> From the 'other' side, I can say that sometimes phone calls come when you aren't really prepared to deal with them. I'm not making excuses - just throwing it out there!
> 
> ...


Oh my gosh Stacy, I am so deeply sorry about your brother. Bless your heart. You were not rude at all, it was the caller that was so persistant. I will keep you and your family in my thoughts and prayers.

I do think in this case it was different by the sounds of it, but more importantly I am so sorry for the loss of your brother.

Many prayers for the family.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

truly sory for your loss , may he rest in peace ..............


Anna


----------



## poptart (Mar 10, 2008)

I've had only 1 experience in person with a show breeder & really & truly hope they aren't all like her...I went to a dog show in San Antonio because I'd heard that a certain show breeder (who is highly thought of here on SM) was going to be showing....I found her in her booth & tried to converse with her.....Let me tell you, she was soooo totally condescending...I felt like a turd in the punchbowl! I think maybe it was because my babies are all rescues & she just didn't have the time or inclination to discuss such lowly (in her opinion) creatures.

Hugs, Blanche &


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

I think it's a shame if a breeder makes you feel that way. Any breeder who makes you feel that way about a rescue is certainly not worth their salt as I would think if they truly loved the breed they would be more than supportive of people who adopt rescues! I have to say when I started my search I was in correspondence with two breeders here in Texas - one had puppies, one had an older puppy who didn't work out for showing and when it worked out that we chose to rescue, they were both very very sweet and supportive of that decision. I did not get the impression there were any hard feelings, in fact, one even said "bless you for rescuing" and said she would be happy to answer any questions I had about taking care of our baby. So don't let rude people get you down, they are obviously missing the boat.


----------

